# custom graffiti O train



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

hi i customize model trains.lets see your pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess that's what trains look like in NYC, but I like mine with less spray paint on them.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice work! Airbrush I assume? Not my style but thats what makes this hobby so cool. What type of paints are you using?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Doing it in that size must take some pretty good painting tools.


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

thanx to all,i use paint markers


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

What is the Scale?


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

o-scale,but i can custom all scales


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

.this is not an advertisement.i am not selling these models.i am sharing my modeling pictures of trains i have customized.and would like to see others custom train pictures as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CCrider said:


> .this is not an advertisement.i am not selling these models.i am sharing my modeling pictures of trains i have customized.and would like to see others custom train pictures as well.



Pictures it is then.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

...like dogs who pee to mark their territory.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> ...like dogs who pee to mark their territory.



You calling me a dog?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Ed... you'll *never* convince me that you're one of those tagging animals that make the world around them as ugly as they are inside.

Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the colors. I have learned there is a demand for the art on scale trains.
So well done!
WHen I first read the post I didn't think you were soliciting. With new members sometimes you have to give a hairy eyeball to to figure out what the angle is. I have seen some clever posts.
I can live with the art but I just can't understand how you can do it to a nice passenger car? A beat up old boxcar I could understand but the detail on those cars is nice and must have costs a pretty penny.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Ed... you'll *never* convince me that you're one of those tagging animals that make the world around them as ugly as they are inside.
> 
> Greg



I was waiting to be called a dog!
My CB handle is "Diesel Dog".



T-Man said:


> I like the colors. I have learned there is a demand for the art on scale trains.
> So well done!
> WHen I first read the post I didn't think you were soliciting. With new members sometimes you have to give a hairy eyeball to to figure out what the angle is. I have seen some clever posts.
> I can live with the art but I just can't understand how you can do it to a nice passenger car? A beat up old boxcar I could understand but the detail on those cars is nice and must have costs a pretty penny.



I agree I don't like graffiti either but now it is common place.:thumbsdown:

I have to take a picture of an abandoned factory along the main line RR in Philadelphia one day. It is a big place and they did everything but the smoke stack.
Some of the places they painted I don't know how they got up there to do it. I am sure they are trying to figure out how to do the smokestack.

I will try to get a shot.

The pictures I posted in this thread are from the rail yard.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder how Railroad employees feel about this in the real world?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I like the colors.


Wonderful... give out your address so the dogs can come over and do your house. It's human nature not to be concerned as long as it's someone *else's* private property...

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> I wonder how Railroad employees feel about this in the real world?



NYC RR passenger cars are fairly clean for the most part.
Increased security, heavier fines and the time and prep it requires to do them moves the "dogs" somewhere else to pee their work.

A site with some pictures of the destruction done.

http://weburbanist.com/2009/10/08/graffiti-sites-train-wall-street-subway-photos/

I will have to admit that some of the taggers do have talent. It is a shame they can not put their talents to better use.


I looked for the Philadelphia building on this site and couldn't find it,

http://www.puregraffiti.com/graffiti-gallery/g723-philadelphiapa.html


More destruction to view.


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

those are nice pictures....for anyone that sees my custom trains.let it be known i do not condone nor do i endorse any sort of vandalism or graffiti.i merely model graffiti on my trains only.i want my trains to look realistic.not fantasy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The trains I see are a bit weathered, but I see very little graffiti on them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

While I don't approve of it, I do find some of the artwork well done. I know of one city transit company who combats it with HO cars donated by a local hobby shop. Taggers get to do it on a model car that then is displayed in showcases along the route.

My own work...











...done with decals purchased as part of a MADD fund raiser, the work is of a local kid killed by a drunk driver.


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

great job shaygets


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Some call tagging ART, But those are some of the same people that call cow pie's (cow S&*!) ART too.
Why don't these same "artists" Tag their own cars or homes to show off their wonderful talent , That's would be if they owned either of these.
IMHO I think this is just plan destruction of property!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I gotta' go with Sean on this point. If I find someone tagging my house, they'll have some new holes in their anatomy to deal with.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Same here, John... 

And, Sean, you hit on a relevant point... 
Most "grafitti artists" and their sycophants *aren't* property owners...which is *why* they regard defacing *other* people's property as an "artform". Real art is an external expression of the beauty and propriety which is inside of a person... whereas graffiti is an expression of the *ugly* infantile narcissism inflicted onto *other* people's property.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The point of our hobby is to replicate, in whole or in part, the world around us. To what degree we do it is a reflection of the art's liberty and our own personal tastes, likes and dislikes. I've seen layouts that are as other worldly neat as a pin and those that are guttural replicas of the grit the modeler sees every day. I personally add the graffiti both because it fascinates me and that it is an ever present detail on every train I ever see. 

I learned long ago that each is accountable for their own actions in the end---no person is a creature tossed about by the winds of fashion, they willfully follow them on their own---and that my including graffiti in my modeling is no excuse or reason for some bonehead to go out and do likewise in the real world. Otherwise, eventually it would justify some lawyerly maggot to sue us because our model of Joe's Bar inspired his client to tie one on then go out and kill some family in a drunken wreck.

Look around our society and tell me how far down that road we've already come....


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> The point of our hobby is to replicate, in whole or in part, the world around us.


Shay... I doubt that there could ever be a more polarizing topic for any train forum than graffiti. So if you'll allow me to indulge in a little lighthearted counterpoint to your comments... 



shaygetz said:


> The point of our hobby is to replicate, in whole or in part, the world around us.


Modelling graffiti is replicating in its own image the world that got into you. 



> To what degree we do it is a reflection of the art's liberty and our own personal tastes, likes and dislikes.


Is it's "art's liberty" to defecate on other people's property? Or is it the "liberty" of the the selfish narcissist who ~feels~ entitled to take a public crap for everyone to see on what they did not even work to earn the honest right to own?

One of the pillars of civilisation is the right to own private property. Shall we root for the insects who gnaw at that pillar?



> I personally add the graffiti both because it fascinates me and that it is an ever present detail on every train I ever see.


Fascination with ugliness can only mean that it has already gotten inside.



> I learned long ago that each is accountable for their own actions in the end---no person is a creature tossed about by the winds of fashion, they willfully follow them on their own---and that my including graffiti in my modeling is no excuse or reason for some bonehead to go out and do likewise in the real world.


And it is the captured attention of fascination itself that validates and legitimizes and elevates the ugliness of the world.



> Look around our society and tell me how far down that road we've already come....


Does that mean you follow your society down that same road by emulating its ugliness as if it was a virtue to be aspired to? 

This is not meant to try to change anyone's minds because we've all chosen our view long ago. It's just to define the contrast between views. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's clear that we all have our views, I guess there's no sense in...


< Moderator Edit ... I deleted that graphic, John ... I simply don't think that's appropriate for a train forum. >


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> Shay... I doubt that there could ever be a more polarizing topic for any train forum than graffiti.


I would wholeheartedly agree...the only thing I would add is that the art I was referring to in the first paragraph was our hobby, not graffiti.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think it's clear that we all have our views, I guess there's no sense in...


Tis true...I do find it fascinating among the oldtimers at the club that, they too, wholeheartedly agree that graffiti is a shame and a crime...as they carefully apply hobo chalk drawings to the sides of their old wood sided cars...sigh...


< Moderator Edit ... I deleted John's graphic ... I simply don't think that's appropriate for a train forum. TJ >


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see the Lock policeman on the way!:laugh:

He locked my "CLOSED? LOCKED? thread. For whatever reason I guess he was bored?hwell:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6891

I guess graffiti really gets some people mad?:thumbsdown:

OK, lets keep it civil and polite now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK, lets keep it civil and polite now.


Why would we do that?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why would we do that?


Because we have too!
It's the LAW!


and,



I wanted to beat TJ to the punch.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah ... what Ed said ...

Civil and polite, please.

And let's leave the the violent animated graphics out of a model train forum, please.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> And let's leave the the violent animated graphics out of a model train forum, please.


Are you talking about beating a dead horse?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I would wholeheartedly agree...the only thing I would add is that the art I was referring to in the first paragraph was our hobby, not graffiti.


Were you were referring to modelling graffiti as a part of your hobby? 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Were you were referring to modelling graffiti as a part of your hobby?
> 
> Greg



I think on dark nights Shaygetz gets dressed in all black and sneaks down to the local rail yard with a supply of spray paint and practices on the box cars.

He brings Thumper for lookout security.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> He brings Thumper for lookout security.:laugh:


Thumper's too laid back...I bring Pinto...:thumbsup:

If you go through my CD collection, you'll find I hide my Eminem and Insane Clown Posse albums inside of Gaither Vocal Band Jackets.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So you all are saying you would rather see this all day long?








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Instead of something like say this?








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
Or say this?








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
My hat's off to whoever managed this one. I would also like to wave a shameful finger at the railroad employees who managed to let something that noticable happen.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> So you all are saying you would rather see this all day long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a guy on Youtube that does the Smurf Graffiti with an airbrush. :stroke: 

I know what you mean Greg. :thumbsup: But animals don't seem to mind sleeping in their own POOP!  :laugh::laugh:

Cement Cars are painted a certain color to not attract heat to the load. I would guess the color they paint other rolling stock serves a purpose too. Too much graffiti on a cement car might affect the powder making it hotter than it needs to be. Affecting the Concrete producer from being able to use it before it cools off. I know this applies to Cement trucking and the Silos at the plants. Hot Powder makes hot mud! Not good! If anyone cares! Lol. CP


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Car says NO HUMP on the side Yard Master and Yard Crew know to be cautious of the load. Car posted flammable/toxic/hazardous same thing.
Tagger comes along and makes the car all PURRDY, Car go boom!!!
Think about it????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There simply isn't a good argument for allowing someone to deface the rolling stock of a RR, it's really as simple as that!

I spent a lot of time in the 80's in NYC, and I used the subway a lot to get around. The condition of some of the cars was deplorable.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It sure is, John...

Applying the Golden Rule clarifies everything: 

What if what *you *own is defaced by the *same* rodents 
who *you* encourage to deface the the property of *others*?

Simple. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're _singing to the choir_ here.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I guess we both are... 
It's fun beating a dead horse.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> It's fun beating a dead horse.


Apparently not, my dead horse was banned from the forum.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

choo choo said:


> gc53dfgc said:
> 
> 
> > So you all are saying you would rather see this all day long?
> ...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Anybody have a good pic of beating the dead horse to show gc53dfgc?  

Its pretty much what we are doing to this thread Bud ! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

To all ages and generations ...

We have NO dead horses here on the forum ... only live, frollicking, jumping, grazing, neighing, whinnying, happy horses!

Right?

(This is the part where you all chime in and say "Right!")

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ummm..  .. OK.... right TJ. :thumbsup: What did I miss? 

Did there used to be one available in the smilies?  

Did it get beat to death?  :thumbsdown: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> Shaygets,
> 
> I really like the work you do. That care looks just like a real one (lighting is good for it as well).
> One thing that I have been wondering about is if you have a layout or if you do just dioramas? I have never seen any photos of your layout (if you have one) on the forum or your webpage ever and i would love to see the work and detail that you have put into something like that judgeing by how nice you do your modelling and take pictures.


I appreciate the kind words. This is my layout...










HO on top, N on the drawer.

I build dioramas for outdoor shots...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Apparently not, my dead horse was banned from the forum.


Not entirely, John... 
Your attachment link is still there. 
I just clicked on it... 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I am sorry but i have never heard the saying beating a dead horse. Must have something to do with just being fifteen. What exactly does beating a dead horse mean?


Hi gc, 

It just means overdiscussing a topic. 

I owe you an apology because I forgot that it's natural for you to think tagging is cool and rebellious when your fifteen. In time, you'll understand when you're older and have a nice shiny car, and some "artist" drags a key along the side of it.

In Los Angeles, animals continually cause tens of millions of dollars in ugly damage like this every year...










The freeway lanes need to be closed and traffic delayed for thousands of drivers while crews of city workers remove the animals' crap.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> . Now consider how many jobs would be lost if there was no cars to repaint? Yes cars would still be repainted but not till they got in much less shape paintwise. The few cars that are painted after being tagged give an employee a paying job.


At the risk of my regretting jumping into the debate here, I can't bite my tongue any longer...

Most respectfully, that has to be one of the most ridiculous arguments I've ever heard! We should condone vandalism because it gives the people who repair vandalism a job?!?!? How preposterous! Following that logic, where would one draw the line ???

Should we all grab a key and go marching through the nearest parking lot etching havoc into the sides of countless automobiles? After all, that would help employ many auto body repair personnel. (And most car owners have comprehensive insurance, so out-of-pocket costs would be minimal.)

Should we all go storming to our city halls, our state capitols, the White House in DC with pitchforks and sledge hammers swinging in our hands, bashing away, because the ensuing repair of those buildings would create jobs and benefit the public and the economy?

Twisted logic, if you ask me.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to agree TJ, that "logic" didn't seem all that logical. I was proud of myself that I held my tongue, and now you've make me talk. 

You sure we can't bring back the dead horse?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't think they get repainted for a little graffiti. Here in Southern California I see graffiti on trains all the time. Engines too. I really doubt this creates any work for RR rolling stock painting. When the time comes I imagine a whole fleet is selected for paint. I may be wrong. :dunno:

Thanks for the laugh TJ.  :laugh: :laugh: 

I almost spit coffee on the laptop!  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> At the risk of my regretting jumping into the debate here, I can't bite my tongue any longer...
> 
> Most respectfully, that has to be one of the most ridiculous arguments I've ever heard! We should condone vandalism because it gives the people who repair vandalism a job?!?!? How preposterous! Following that logic, where would one draw the line ???
> 
> ...


Well to be honest it made more sense in my head. IT really should be condoned no matter what and the line should be that it is not tolerated at all. I guess it would not create a job at all and really seams like a dumb thing to say on my part. I just wish the railroads would do more about it then they do. So I would like to say I am sorry and I regret what I said in my earlier post. (Please don't come and get me thread police. PLEASE!)

Greg,

I do not find the act of taggin itself interesting I rather hate the act. It is the interesting grafiti that comes out of it. It makes me wonder what gave them the idea to say paint a pumpkin or a santa clause on the side of a train car and how on earth they managed it. It is merely something that I ponder. I do not find tagging on other items like a road sign (which is a very mean thing to do to people who need to find their way) or on a car (which sounds just like some sycopathic nutjob to me). I do not know why I find grafiti "tagging" on a train car so interesting I do not find the simple crap that they do interesting just the more elaborate and colorful stuff. I do not consider it good that it is done and covering reporting marks could end very badly. I just find it interesting. I live in a very nice town and there is none if any tagging (maybe under a bridge somewhere) so the only place I see the stuff is on the railroad cars, not the engines, just the cars. I can not believe people do that kind of grafiti on a car or a metal highway sign or a rail car for that matter.

You would think that the railroads would donate a fleet of rolling stock that is no longer rail worthy for the taggers to keep them off the nice good rolling stock. But then I guess it would not be illegal and that is what taggers crave is it not? To be talked about, to get attention, to be noticed?

Now with that I am done with this thread as it has gotten me into more trouble then I care fore, and with that I wish you all a good day, let us go play with our trains, stop beating dead or alive horses (that ones for you Ed and Tj), and lets all just have fun.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey gc53dfgc your a cool kid!  Seems you will be a wise man fast! I respect your above post! :worshippy: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think the horse was getting beat, I think it was getting CPR.:laugh:

Like this thread just keeps going on & on & on.


I think someone let them paint the smirf and pumpkin car.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

Nice response. No ruffled feathers here. All good. Interesting debate.

Back to trains, guys, huh?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The thread police have holstered their editing pencils!


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

this guy is in austrailia.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

CCrider said:


> this guy is in austrailia.


IS that HO scale? How on earth to people find the nice older style subway cars like that one? Con-Cor is makeing their new P54 PRR electric and third rail cars that look very close to the subway cars but the are not quite their and a release date and price is still to be announced. I don't want one to graffitti up.:laugh:


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know what happened to your post, but it's alphabet soup, and certainly not a link or a picture.


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

there i fixed it.:laugh:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> I wonder how Railroad employees feel about this in the real world?


Personally I found it to be a huge slap in the face. Not only are these taggers trespassing on railway property there indangering my life my co workers lives and there own. It feels like crap when you know the effort and passion put into rebuilding our fright cars not to mention the hundreds of man hours put into each rebuild. Then 1 week down the road some punk goes and paints some lame "art" (if you can even call it that) on it.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

My views.....Yes I *can* understand why some model graffiti. It is seen in real life and it does add realism to some modeling time periods and it has some artistic qualities but I am not a fan of this form of "Art". As many others have said....it's your railroad if it "needs" graffiti then go for it.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> My views.....Yes I *can* understand why some model graffiti. It is seen in real life and it does add realism to some modeling time periods and it has some artistic qualities but I am not a fan of this form of "Art". As many others have said....it's your railroad if it "needs" graffiti then go for it.
> -Art



You are like....stirring a wasp nest with this post.


DUCK I HEAR THEM COMING!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry, I will keep quiet then.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Artieiii said:


> sorry, I will keep quiet then.



To Late.:laugh:


----------

